# EOS Utility does not start



## vf10

Hello, 

I moved from a Rebel XT to a Rebel XSi. With the new camera, Canon provides a new bunch of software which I installed following the instructions. However, I cannot get EOS Utility start (a window pops up telling that an error occurred and the application has to close). 



Notice that I never had any problem before I installed the new software.


 As I am doing astro-photography, remote shooting is a needed feature. If it was only for downloading images, I would not bother.


 After having installed and uninstalled the Canon tools a zillion times, I looked in the Event Viewer of Windows XP and I found that every time I try to launch EOS Utility, the two messages reported below appear in the log (the first being a warning, the second an error).


 I also tried to install and uninstall Microsoft .NET, but nothing seems to change. I really want to avoid to buy another $100 of software that does the same things... And reinstalling XP is not an option either...

Any help will be very appreciated. 
vf10 

--------------------- 
Source: EOS Utility 
Category: None 
Event ID: 0 

Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. 

   at System.RuntimeMethodHandle._SerializationInvoke(Object target, SignatureStruct& declaringTypeSig, SerializationInfo info, StreamingContext context)
    at System.RuntimeMethodHandle.SerializationInvoke(Object target, SignatureStruct declaringTypeSig, SerializationInfo info, StreamingContext context)
    at System.Reflection.RuntimeConstructorInfo.SerializationInvoke(Object target, SerializationInfo info, StreamingContext context)
    at System.Runtime.Serialization.ObjectManager.CompleteISerializableObject(Object obj, SerializationInfo info, StreamingContext context)
    at System.Runtime.Serialization.ObjectManager.FixupSpecialObject(ObjectHolder holder)
    at System.Runtime.Serialization.ObjectManager.DoFixups() 

   at System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Binary.ObjectReader.Deserialize(HeaderHandler handler, __BinaryParser serParser, Boolean fCheck, Boolean isCrossAppDomain, IMethodCallMessage methodCallMessage)
    at System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Binary.BinaryFormatter.Deserialize(Stream serializationStream, HeaderHandler handler, Boolean fCheck, Boolean isCrossAppDomain, IMethodCallMessage methodCallMessage)
    at System.Resources.ResourceReader.DeserializeObject(Int32 typeIndex) 

   at System.Resources.ResourceReader.LoadObjectV2(Int32 pos, ResourceTypeCode& typeCode)
    at System.Resources.ResourceReader.LoadObject(Int32 pos) 
   at System.Resources.ResourceReader.ResourceEnumerator.get_Entry() 
   at System.Resources.ResourceReader.ResourceEnumerator.get_Current() 

   at System.ComponentModel.ComponentResourceManager.FillResources(CultureInfo culture, ResourceSet& resourceSet)
    at System.ComponentModel.ComponentResourceManager.FillResources(CultureInfo culture, ResourceSet& resourceSet)
    at System.ComponentModel.ComponentResourceManager.ApplyResources(Object value, String objectName, CultureInfo culture)
    at System.ComponentModel.ComponentResourceManager.ApplyResources(Object value, String objectName)
    at EOSUtility.MainMenu.InitializeComponent() 
   at EOSUtility.MainMenu..ctor() 
   at EOSUtility.Program.Main(String[] args) 

For more information, see Help and Support Center at 

------------------------- 
Source: .NET Runtime 2.0 Error 
Category: None 
EventID: 5000 

EventType clr20r3, P1 eos utility.exe, P2 2.4.0.1, P3 47f04223, P4 mscorlib, P5 2.0.0.0, P6 461eee3d, P7 ee4, P8 0, P9 n3ctrye2kn3c34sgl4zqyrbfte4m13nb, P10 NIL.
 For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## Josh66

I had the EOS Utility stop working on me once too.  It works now, so maybe this will help (pretty simple stuff though, maybe you just overlooked it...).

First check to make sure you have the latest version and install the update if you don't.

Second, check what the communication option in your camera's menu is set to.  It should be on PC Connection (not Print/PTP).

That fixed it for me (the problem was the communication setting in the camera).

Hope that helps.


----------



## vf10

Thanks Josh,

unfortunately my issue does not seem to be related to the camera. EOS Utility does not start even when the camera is not attached to the PC 

By the way, the communication setting was there for the XT. However, it seems that it is no more tha case with the XSi (or at list I am not able to find it!). The camera is recognized by Windows XP, and I can transfer the picture to the PC. The only things I miss are remote shooting, changing the owner name,...

Thanks,
vf10


----------



## Lofty

I am having the same problem. Has anyone figured this out yet. Windows recognizes the camera, but EOS Utilities does not. The "auto power off" feature is off. E-mailed Canon and this is the only answer I have gotten from them. If anyone has figured out this problem, please help!


----------



## icassell

I  had the same problem with my 30D. It happened all of a sudden, too. When I bought the new 7D, the new version of the software that came with it seemed to fix the problem.


----------



## Lofty

Just found a thread on another site that suggested unplugging the USB cord for the printer from the computor. Dont know why, but it worked. Anyone having this problem, try it. I did and now all options in EOS utility work. Even remote capture.


----------



## blaze

My Setup:
Windows Vista Business 32bit
EOS Utility V 2.4 that came on the CD with my EOS Digital Rebel XS
(CD Ver 18.1)

Everything was working fine until out of the blue I got this message when I tried to open EOS utility. 

"EOS Utility has stopped working" Close or Debug

Really Nice! :meh:

Try this if you've tried everything else. 

After I tried everyone's suggestions in this post I did a bit of research, I resolved it by doing the following. I don't know which step or combination of steps actually resolved the issue for me, but one of them and/or a combination resolved my issue. (The reason why I took each step is in parenthasis after each step for those I deemed to have needed a reason listed. If you don't need the reason, just read the *Bold* text)

1- *I unplugged my camera (USB CABLE) from the computer* (I was able to access my camera by navigating to the storage device that shows up in My Computer, so I deduced that it was not a hardware issue but rather a software issue with EOS Utility)
2- *I went to the Programs/Software control panel and uninstalled the EOS Utility. Don't re-install just yet, keep reading. . .* (Seemed like a good 2nd step)
3- *I deleted my camera in the device manager. Don't re-detect just yet, keep reading. . .* (to re-detect and install the correct and/or latest driver)
4- *I went to Canon's support site and downloaded the latest version of the EOS Utility Ver 2.7.3.0. Link for the site is below. . .* (Upgrade while I'm performing maintenance on my workstation)
5- *While there I also downloaded the latest firmware update for my camera. Link for the site is below . . .* (If I'm getting dirty, why not just get filthy)[Make Sure you get the correct firmware for your model]
6- *I installed the firmware via the instructions that are available when you download it* (Always follow instructions. With firmware, it's 10 times as important. You can cause major problems with your device if you don't)
7- *I Installed the latest version of the Canon EOS Utility 2.7.3.0*
8- *I plugged my camera back in to my computer via USB and turned it on and the driver was automatically installed by the Device Manager*
9- *I was prompted with the usual list of items to do and I chose the Import Images using EOS Utility and viola, It worked great.*

I'm back to uploading large batches of photos and having them all be named automatically with numerical sequence. I hope it works for you. :lmao:

Here is the link for Cannon Camera Support.

Canon U.S.A. : Service & Support

Good Luck! :thumbup:


----------

